# Nirvana seeds?



## Emulated (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get to there website? I have tried for the past 3 days with no luck. Are there any other web sites that is just as good?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 23, 2009)

additude seeds has all and will ship


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 23, 2009)

Dope-Seeds has the best variety Ive seen. Orders come quick. Great prices.  And they will answer any question within hours you might have on shipping/billing or whatnot.


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 23, 2009)

never heard of them im goin 2 have 2 check that out. attitude never emails back but has good prices.


----------



## Emulated (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I like how the site for dope-seeds looks.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 23, 2009)

attitude always emails me back. I make the ? very clear in the title and short to the point. I love that site 420 is the discount code.


----------



## ozman (Sep 23, 2009)

I just left the web site,they r still open and online,but they r having some problems with their server,
"We are sooooo sorry!! Unfortunately we are facing serious problems on our server. That is why we are offline and hope to be back to you"
.
I also like worldwide seeds fast ship good prices and u can buy single seeds if u wish


----------



## Emulated (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I like all 3 Attitude, Dope-seeds, and single seed centre...I also am a big fan of Hemp Depot, seedbay, and thcbay...good genetics available...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 24, 2009)

Not to remind the above posters of the topic of this thread...Nirvana 

I received my Beans the other day...took less than 6 business days to arrive 

Great service and price...Nirvana Rocks:smoke1:


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad you are a satisfied customer UCAN...


----------



## gourmet (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered from Nirvana last weekend (website was showing signs of server problems then).

So I figure another week to 10 days or so.  First time ordering seeds from anywhere so I am a little nervous.


----------

